# Intermittent fasting on gear



## jimm (Sep 23, 2012)

Right well i getting more and more intregued with iF! the more i read the more i wanna try it so im gonna start it in a few days once ive done a little more research! i want to get to 6-7% bf and i think IF is well worth trying seen as ive dpme the whole every 2-3 hours thing now for longtime... i maintain a low bf with my high metabolism but anyway im thinking IF on gear could be a crazy way to get ripped!! what you guys think any one done it before?


----------



## overburdened (Sep 23, 2012)

I think that you would be wasting your gear...   Gear works by increasing nitrogen retention, and by 'turning on' signal cascades at the AR....(among several other mechanisms of action)....  if you don't have something going into your system that the gear can use to increase the nitrogen retention(amino acids for one... this is generally where the nitrogen comes from), then It cannot increase retention....  Most of the results you get while on gear, are attributed to the diet while you are on....  they can't do anything without the nutrients to work with....  People fast for different reasons, and there are some things that it does help with.... but it isn't going to help you get the most out of your gear(BY ANY STRETCH OF THE IMAGINATION!!!!)...  Even in medical literature(which is not the greatest thing to read when it comes to gear... it is the most biased bullshit there is for the most part!.. but even in the Physicians Desk Reference(which is a HUGE book they publish EVERY year, with all the current pharmaceuticals, their mechanisms of action, side effects, prescribing info, off-label prescribing, etc, etc...) It states under EVERY single anabolic steroid, that a diet rich in protein is required for anabolic steroids to work correctly(they cannot do their job, as far as anabolism) if they do not have the building blocks to do it with!

If you are having a hard time staying lean, you should take a look at your diet, and make necessary changes there... if you are not very insulin sensitive, there are specific things you can do, diet-wise to correct that(as well as supps you can take, such as alpha lipoic acid, cinnamon extracts(there are a couple that greatly enhance insulin sensitivity), chromium picolinate(I think this one is overrated, and underperforms... but it works for some), vanadyl sulfate(this is one I'm not keen on either), ESSENTIAL FATTY ACIDS!!!(these are the most underrated supps there are... efa's will help increase insulin sensitivity GREATLY(along with a MYRIAD of other health benefits!!!)....

this   is where I would start... if you deprive the anabolics of nutrients, they have a hard time being anabolic!


----------



## jimm (Sep 24, 2012)

Guess its nit a good idea! I stay around 12% year r


----------



## jimm (Sep 24, 2012)

I stay around 12%bf year round I've never had it checked but that's what I've been told I can always see abs anyway at around 180lb give or take standing 5'8.. I've never got really lean tho like 6-7% I want to get down to that Brian before I run my next cycle iv been of for 6 months not not used any supplants just diet oh I had some bcaas that's it but havnt been on anything for a good 4 months try to get 250-300g a day of protein.. Think I'm gonna try IF now before I start my cycle to try get to 6-7% then start I've read ear works better the lower ur bf aswell, well less side effects at least?... This is what I've heard regardless I don't want to have to take gear to loose bf I'd rather do it natural then I know it's me who's done it and not the gear and can take full advantage if gear and utilise it better when cutting or bulking! 


6-7% is my goal right now I want to try IF as its something new and the more I read about it in terms of cutting bf the more I like it...


----------



## jimm (Sep 24, 2012)

Damn thought I'd stuck gold with this idea and u just pissed on my bonfire haha my thought was that as I will sill be hitting my macros daily just in a smaller time frame then the anabolic would help me keep my muscle mass whistle gaining! At the same time while the fat just melted away resulting in something amazing lol


----------



## iSteroids (Sep 24, 2012)

you can lean out on gear without fasting

http://www.isteroids.com/


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Sep 24, 2012)

i think it would work fine during a cutt thats all i use gear for really is to hold on to the muscle . while dieating hard and cardio hard you can loose muscle but while on gear you loose the fat and keep the muscle.now if trying to build muscle probally not the best idea.i say try it see what happens you have the rest of your life to see what works and what does not work for you.


----------



## jimm (Sep 24, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> i think it would work fine during a cutt thats all i use gear for really is to hold on to the muscle . while dieating hard and cardio hard you can loose muscle but while on gear you loose the fat and keep the muscle.now if trying to build muscle probally not the best idea.i say try it see what happens you have the rest of your life to see what works and what does not work for you.



i like your way of thinking you never know till you try right... think il have 6 weeks of IF without gear to see how i get on im a bit scared of it tbh i dont wanna lose muscle :/ but heard lots of good things about it whole new eay of dieting and sure to be something completly different then ive ever tried of course i know its not designed with big gains in mind more lean gains so to speak..


----------



## tbird2 (Sep 24, 2012)

if it works off gear it will work better on. you may be limiting potential growth but if your cutting that will be true in any case


----------



## jimm (Sep 24, 2012)

thats what im thinking my aim is to get to 6-7% like i said i think il give 6 more weeks before i start and IF for that time 16 hour fasts and see what it does for me all i can do is try and gie it my best shot il still be hitting my macros just in a shorter time frame, in terms of limiting growth i believe yes this is not the best protocol for building muscle but thats not to say muscle growth wont occour from what ive read if done right can yeild great results and has a host of benefits to the body... il give my self till the end of this week to research a little more then give it a go.

I have read alot of people that have used this whilse having horrible diets and seen results i know how to eat well granted it will be harder to eat so much in small time frame but im up for the challange il just have to get used to force feeding for a while lol... gonna keep a log any way and see how it goes..


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 24, 2012)

You want 6% then only eat Fish, brown rice, oats, egg whites, asparagus, and water. Period


----------



## Ironman2001 (Sep 24, 2012)

I think Jay said it best. Just tweek your diet and eat clean. Your diet is imo the most important aspect of training whether on or off gear! If you do choose to starve yourself, i would load up on bcaa's to try and save some of the hard earned muscle you have gained. Bad idea imo but good luck Bro.


----------



## supaman23 (Sep 24, 2012)

IF is not about starving yourself. The idea of eating every 2-3 hours is mainly a scam to make you buy more supplements. When you eat meat/chicken or any form of natural protein, you think you will digest it and use up all the aminos in 2-3 hours?? LOL
If you eat steak lets say in the morning, you will get a steady amino acids release roughly for the entire day. So no you won't starve on IF, you are only fasting for around 6 hours extra from what you normally would do if you use the 16/8 eating regimen. 
As long as you get in your daily calories, it doesn't matter when you eat. Again IF is not a diet, it just tells you when to eat and when not to eat. I have been doing it for the last couple of months and I did not lose any muscle even post cycle when my natural test is low. I am trying it now on cycle and will see how it goes. And as people have posted, if it works without steroids, it will work better with them.


----------



## tbird2 (Sep 25, 2012)

lol "starve"
do people still believe your mass will disintegrate if you don't eat every 3 hours?


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 25, 2012)

supaman23 said:


> IF is not about starving yourself. *The idea of eating every 2-3 hours is mainly a scam to make you buy more supplements*. When you eat meat/chicken or any form of natural protein, you think you will digest it and use up all the aminos in 2-3 hours?? LOL
> If you eat steak lets say in the morning, you will get a steady amino acids release roughly for the entire day. So no you won't starve on IF, you are only fasting for around 6 hours extra from what you normally would do if you use the 16/8 eating regimen.
> *As long as you get in your daily calories, it doesn't matter when you eat*. Again IF is not a diet, it just tells you when to eat and when not to eat. I have been doing it for the last couple of months and I did not lose any muscle even post cycle when my natural test is low. I am trying it now on cycle and will see how it goes. And as people have posted, if it works without steroids, it will work better with them.



I think we have seen hard proof that in order to gain size you must eat. No one ever said take supplements or buy supplements they said eat. Look at every IFBB you will never find a top level pro mention the word fasting. He ensures he eats every 2-4 hours. It is also medically proven the more healthy foods you consume the faster your metabolism works, So in theory if your eating like a horse but consuming zero fat and sugar then your body should go into deficit and burn its own fat, but still have enough carbs, protein and cals to gain size but cut.

Then you mention you can eat any thing... This is entirely false because some foods are less bioavailable then others. It is like saying one can eat 4000 cal a day of fast food and another will eat 4000 cals of lean meat, oats, rice, and broccoli and have the same gains. I really hope you just mistyped that last and did not mean that. One eating horrible foods or consuming to much fat at any given time can greatly effect other things other then your body fat such as lipids. There has been so many fad things to do per say for weight loss but no one can deny what has worked in the past and what has worked now. 

This is not rocket science do not recreate the wheel.


----------



## supaman23 (Sep 25, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> I think we have seen hard proof that in order to gain size you must eat. No one ever said take supplements or buy supplements they said eat. Look at every IFBB you will never find a top level pro mention the word fasting. He ensures he eats every 2-4 hours. It is also medically proven the more healthy foods you consume the faster your metabolism works, So in theory if your eating like a horse but consuming zero fat and sugar then your body should go into deficit and burn its own fat, but still have enough carbs, protein and cals to gain size but cut.
> 
> Then you mention you can eat any thing... This is entirely false because some foods are less bioavailable then others. It is like saying one can eat 4000 cal a day of fast food and another will eat 4000 cals of lean meat, oats, rice, and broccoli and have the same gains. I really hope you just mistyped that last and did not mean that. One eating horrible foods or consuming to much fat at any given time can greatly effect other things other then your body fat such as lipids. There has been so many fad things to do per say for weight loss but no one can deny what has worked in the past and what has worked now.
> 
> This is not rocket science do not recreate the wheel.



You are funny. Where did I say that you can eat whatever you want, including bad foods? And where did I say that you don't have to eat a lot to gain size? You seem to interpret what people say the way it fits your argument.

I said IF is NOT A DIET. So you still eat the same way you would normally eat (healthy foods, high protein, low carb etc...) but during the eating window, which can be between 4-8 hours depending on your goal if it's to lean out or gain mass.

For the non pro-bodybuilders who only need 3-4k calories, this will work. It is possible to get that much calories within 8 hours. But for the pros, it's kinda impossible to get 6-10k cal, depending on their food intake, in just 6-8 hours. That's why they eat throughout the day.
And because of all the drugs they put into their body, they don't need the benefits of IF, they can use all kinds of drugs to get the same or better results.

So in the end, if you use all kinds of drugs, clen/t3/hgh + AAS to cut, most likely you won't see benefits from IF. But it's more than that, it's a healthier and easier way of getting in your calories, without having to eat a thousand times a day and stressing your digestive system on a regular basis. It was shown also to increase insulin sensitivity, lower cholesterol among other health benefits.

So if you like to use it or not, that's up to you. But at least know the facts before saying nonsense.


----------



## supaman23 (Sep 25, 2012)

Food for thought taken from: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/170878-carbs-night-fat-cells-delight.html

...
All of that being said, some interesting research is being done that suggests a carb-heavy dinner may actually AID in weight management.For example, a study published last year in the journal Obesity that analyzed the relationship between carb consumption and time of day found that participants that ate most of their carbohydrates at dinner (the experimental diet) had reduced abdominal circumference, body fat mass, and greater overall weight loss when compared to the participants whose *diet consisted of carbs spread throughout the day* (the control diet). The researchers are attributing this to greater levels of circulating leptin, a satiety-promoting hormone secreted by adipose tissue, in the experimental group due to increased carbohydrate intake before bed. Researchers do admit that furtNationals Tringaliher research needs to be done to determine the exact mechanism behind leptin?s actions.
...


----------



## jimm (Sep 26, 2012)

fuck it think im gonna just stick to 7 tupawear meals a day eat sleep train!


----------



## supaman23 (Sep 26, 2012)

jimm said:


> fuck it think im gonna just stick to 7 tupawear meals a day eat sleep train!


----------



## MattPorter (Sep 26, 2012)

This concept has gained trememdous popularity through leangains and CBL (which I could shoot holes through all day), but the basic premise of enhancing insulin sensitivity, creating less stress for the body and enhanced mental clarity etc... is all very true and of good benefit.

But as we know -- for the BB'r that wants UTMOST LBM accrual, he will in most cases need to eat 4-6 times a day to satisfy his extreme body demands. AAS, GH, SLin, etc... will change the game for overall health standpoint because hey....you are ignorant and living in the dark if you think this endeavor is remotely healthy at the upper level of physique enhancement. 

-Matt


----------



## supaman23 (Sep 26, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> This concept has gained trememdous popularity through leangains and CBL (which I could shoot holes through all day), but the basic premise of enhancing insulin sensitivity, creating less stress for the body and enhanced mental clarity etc... is all very true and of good benefit.
> 
> But as we know -- for the BB'r that wants UTMOST LBM accrual, he will in most cases need to eat 4-6 times a day to satisfy his extreme body demands. AAS, GH, SLin, etc... will change the game for overall health standpoint because hey....you are ignorant and living in the dark if you think this endeavor is remotely healthy at the upper level of physique enhancement.
> 
> -Matt



Exactly! Couldn't have said it better


----------



## supaman23 (Sep 26, 2012)

Btw, try IF and don't eat carbs till after your workout. Holy shit do you notice the insulin sensitivity at it's max. I remember when I first started doing it and I ate the first big meal in the afternoon (After fasting around 16-18 hours), I felt a noticeable pump (blood rushing through my veins) and got extra vasular, crazy. The body becomes primed for maximum nutrient uptake and you can notice the insulin response from the carbs minutes after you finish eating. Try it if you don't beleive me.


----------



## oufinny (Sep 26, 2012)

I have done this and it does work; frankly I do this all the time now and gained 20 pounds on my last cycle.  Don't judge based on the broscience behind 6 meals a day.  IF has actual science behind it, tons of it, and it is an extremely effective way to keep insulin levels stable and increase sensitivity when you do have carbs.


----------



## jimm (Sep 28, 2012)

hmmmmm decisions decisions!! thanks for all the help i am definatly going to IF need my bf tested asap going to ask at my new gym if they have any calipers theres a supplement shop in town i know he can test bf there if not one ill go to the other if im below 13% i will not IF if im above i will..

Regardless its winter here so this is obv best time to bulk but all this research in IF is great because i will definatly be using it to cut


----------



## jimm (Sep 28, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> This concept has gained trememdous popularity through leangains and CBL (which I could shoot holes through all day), but the basic premise of enhancing insulin sensitivity, creating less stress for the body and enhanced mental clarity etc... is all very true and of good benefit.
> 
> But as we know -- for the BB'r that wants UTMOST LBM accrual, he will in most cases need to eat 4-6 times a day to satisfy his extreme body demands. AAS, GH, SLin, etc... will change the game for overall health standpoint because hey....you are ignorant and living in the dark if you think this endeavor is remotely healthy at the upper level of physique enhancement.
> 
> -Matt




thats the thing ive just joined a new gym i love it! the owner is a former pro bb im afraid to ask him about IF standing at an almight 180lbs i think he would physically laugh me out the gym not to mention hes constantly eating all day when hes there lol... i just know hes old school and always does the 6+ meals a day, although i may be jumping to conclusion he might surprise me by saying its good and he recommends it when cutting blah just cant see it happening considering the amount of food he puts away and the size of him!


----------



## MattPorter (Sep 28, 2012)

jimm said:


> thats the thing ive just joined a new gym i love it! the owner is a former pro bb im afraid to ask him about IF standing at an almight 180lbs i think he would physically laugh me out the gym not to mention hes constantly eating all day when hes there lol... i just know hes old school and always does the 6+ meals a day, although i may be jumping to conclusion he might surprise me by saying its good and he recommends it when cutting blah just cant see it happening considering the amount of food he puts away and the size of him!




Find me ONE 240+ Bodybuilder or ANY impressive gym goer who is Intermittent Fasting........

FInd me 100's of 150-200 lbs cross fitters, physique guys, and gym goers that IF with great success..... I am sure quite a few.

Choose which direction you wish to go --

Utmost mass and muscle accrual pushing genetic envelope

OR

Staying lean, healthier and fit?

-Matt


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 28, 2012)

supaman23 said:


> You are funny. Where did I say that you can eat whatever you want, including bad foods? And where did I say that you don't have to eat a lot to gain size? You seem to interpret what people say the way it fits your argument.
> 
> I said IF is NOT A DIET. So you still eat the same way you would normally eat (healthy foods, high protein, low carb etc...) but during the eating window, which can be between 4-8 hours depending on your goal if it's to lean out or gain mass.
> 
> ...



mis read it, my bad thought it said "*As long as you get in your daily calories, it doesn't matter what you eat" but it was **As long as you get in your daily calories, it doesn't matter when you eat*


----------



## jimm (Sep 29, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> Find me ONE 240+ Bodybuilder or ANY impressive gym goer who is Intermittent Fasting........
> 
> FInd me 100's of 150-200 lbs cross fitters, physique guys, and gym goers that IF with great success..... I am sure quite a few.
> 
> ...




so so true from what i have seen... 



ive made my decision my man and i wanna be a 240lb fucking freak ... "Utmost mass and muscle accrual pushing genetic envelope"


----------



## MattPorter (Oct 1, 2012)

jimm said:


> so so true from what i have seen...
> 
> 
> 
> ive made my decision my man and i wanna be a 240lb fucking freak ... "Utmost mass and muscle accrual pushing genetic envelope"




lol ...I am just being straight up with you.

These newer concepts that are currently popular have great science behind them and are fascinating but at the end of the day....do you want maximum muscle or easy maintainable sleek, lean physique?

Both options are great, but its your ultimate goal

-Matt


----------



## jimm (Oct 1, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> lol ...I am just being straight up with you.
> 
> These newer concepts that are currently popular have great science behind them and are fascinating but at the end of the day....do you want maximum muscle or easy maintainable sleek, lean physique?
> 
> ...




i want pure mass im a ecto morph naturally to always stay lean so i can look at that as one good point of beeing a ecto bad part is its twice as hard for us to gain muscle...


----------



## supaman23 (Oct 1, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> mis read it, my bad thought it said "*As long as you get in your daily calories, it doesn't matter what you eat" but it was **As long as you get in your daily calories, it doesn't matter when you eat*



No problem bro.


----------



## supaman23 (Oct 1, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> Find me ONE 240+ Bodybuilder or ANY impressive gym goer who is Intermittent Fasting........
> 
> FInd me 100's of 150-200 lbs cross fitters, physique guys, and gym goers that IF with great success..... I am sure quite a few.
> 
> ...



Yep, good point there. But it only applies because of the use of performance enhancing drugs. The insulin sensitivity and higher hgh levels while fasting can be addressed by shooting slin/hgh which all pro level BBers do. So in a sense, why use it if you can just use those drugs to get in more meals/calories and make use of those hormones by supplementation.


----------



## overburdened (Oct 3, 2012)

jimm said:


> I stay around 12%bf year round I've never had it checked but that's what I've been told I can always see abs anyway at around 180lb give or take standing 5'8.. I've never got really lean tho like 6-7% I want to get down to that Brian before I run my next cycle iv been of for 6 months not not used any supplants just diet oh I had some bcaas that's it but havnt been on anything for a good 4 months try to get 250-300g a day of protein.. Think I'm gonna try IF now before I start my cycle to try get to 6-7% then start I've read ear works better the lower ur bf aswell, well less side effects at least?... This is what I've heard regardless I don't want to have to take gear to loose bf I'd rather do it natural then I know it's me who's done it and not the gear and can take full advantage if gear and utilise it better when cutting or bulking!
> 
> 
> 6-7% is my goal right now I want to try IF as its something new and the more I read about it in terms of cutting bf the more I like it...


Most people don't understand this SIMPLE concept:  If you want to retain lean mass while dieting(especially once you are in single digits) you need to run gear to preserve lean mass...  You CAN bulk without gear!  You CAN'T diet without gear, and drop to a seriously low bf%, without losing a fair bit of lean mass...  You would have to have absolutely the most perfect diet, the EXACT perfect amount of cardio(for you... everyone is different, and you will have to learn by trial and error)..  If you are in error, til you do figure it out, you will lose quite a bit of lean mass....

You are going to need a GOOD diet anyway, but you won't have to have it like you would trying to diet without gear....  

You can do what you want, but intermittent fasting is not a great way to approach fat loss(and still retain muscle)....  A carb cycle diet that is BARELY in a deficit, then make up the fat loss with cardio....   That is your best bet for keeping your metabolism at full throttle, losing ZERO muscle(assuming your gear is legit), and help you lean out significantly!!!  

A LOT of people will tell you that a cal deficit is NECESSARY for fat loss...  (It will lead to weight loss, sure... but it can also lead to lbm loss)...  You can easily lose all the fat you want by having a correct carb cycle(for you... again, everyone is different) and making the deficit come from medium to high intensity 'fat burning' cardio(keep your pulse in right range... don't be going on jogs....  running(with the exclusion of sprints) will cause you to lose valuable lean mass....  However, you can still keep the intensity up there without sacrificing muscle...(a very good example of this would be to do sprints a couple days a week, sprint 40yrd, then walk rest of track, then sprint again when you get to the starting point...  then do 50-60yrds sprint, walk, 100yrd, then walk, etc...)  this type of 'cardio' will keep your body in tune to building muscle while burning off TONS of calories....(you will probably have to stick with 40-60yrd sprints for first week or two, then move up... They need to be ALL OUT sprints for it to work right)

Anyway, hope this helps you out...   I hate to see people lose valuable muscle because they diet incorrectly...

AND..... If you can ONLY do aas for either/or, not for both... dieting is when they would be the most important!!!


----------



## MattPorter (Oct 4, 2012)

supaman23 said:


> Yep, good point there. But it only applies because of the use of performance enhancing drugs. The insulin sensitivity and higher hgh levels while fasting can be addressed by shooting slin/hgh which all pro level BBers do. So in a sense, why use it if you can just use those drugs to get in more meals/calories and make use of those hormones by supplementation.



In a natural state --- I cannot see how the natural gh release could amount to anything to substantial in regard to gains/fat loss/ anti catabolism. I do see the value of heightened slin sensitivity, but even for the natural....I feel very small feedings would be ideal opposed to complete fasting. I just cannot see the persona holding any type of muscle fullness, or impressiveness while fasting for prolong periods.....

-Matt


----------



## supaman23 (Oct 4, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> In a natural state --- I cannot see how the natural gh release could amount to anything to substantial in regard to gains/fat loss/ anti catabolism. I do see the value of heightened slin sensitivity, but even for the natural....I feel very small feedings would be ideal opposed to complete fasting. I just cannot see the persona holding any type of muscle fullness, or impressiveness while fasting for prolong periods.....
> 
> -Matt



Well I am putting it to the test and will report back in a few weeks. I am doing a low/moderate dose cycle consisting of test 350-400mg/week, primo 600mg/week and proviron 50mg/day. Dbol pre-workout.


----------



## MattPorter (Oct 9, 2012)

supaman23 said:


> Well I am putting it to the test and will report back in a few weeks. I am doing a low/moderate dose cycle consisting of test 350-400mg/week, primo 600mg/week and proviron 50mg/day. Dbol pre-workout.




Do this for 8-12 weeks....

Then Hire me to dial in your nutrition and supps and compare results 

-Matt


----------



## colorado (Oct 9, 2012)

This is exactly the way Herschel Walker has been training for almost his whole life. 

Seems to be working pretty well for a 50 year old man.

http://www.octagonbuzz.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/walker.jpg


----------



## jimm (Oct 10, 2012)

the embarrasing moment your not even 200lb and ur talking about dieting lol sorry guys im goin to eat and eat like ive never eaten before lets do this

IF not till im 220lb at least il post back in a year or 2 peace...


----------



## colorado (Oct 10, 2012)

If you aren't dieting, no matter what your weight, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## MattPorter (Oct 11, 2012)

colorado said:


> This is exactly the way Herschel Walker has been training for almost his whole life.
> 
> Seems to be working pretty well for a 50 year old man.
> 
> http://www.octagonbuzz.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/walker.jpg



Considering Herschel has freak of nature ELITE genetics...

he could eat dogshit and drink cat piss and look better and be stronger than 99% of us...

-Matt


----------



## MattPorter (Oct 16, 2012)

The only circumstance in which I might see a justification for fasting while on gear would be when your absolutely not able to fathom another off-season meal.

Your fed signal is oversaturated and you simply are not processing foods efficiently and actually are forcing food -- when body clearly doesn't want it! That could be MORE

Catabolic then simply giving your body rest and NOT eating --- Therefore  timed FASTING PERIODS for sole purpose of detoxing digestive system and creating a hunger signal is 

advantageous. I would perhaps do this for 2-4 days

-Matt


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 18, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> Do this for 8-12 weeks....
> 
> Then Hire me to dial in your nutrition and supps and compare results
> 
> -Matt



Taking a look at Matt's clients, and their results, I would never hesitate to give him a call when you are ready to take it to the next level.


----------



## MattPorter (Oct 22, 2012)

I know people dislike spending 6 bucks on magazines but check out the November FLEX issue with my article "Low carbs Big Muscles".

Might help some people out that need some new guidelines to abide by

-Matt


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 22, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> I know people dislike spending 6 bucks on magazines but check out the November FLEX issue with my article "Low carbs Big Muscles".
> 
> Might help some people out that need some new guidelines to abide by
> 
> -Matt



Goign to try and grab this tonight!


----------



## MattPorter (Oct 23, 2012)

HereToStudy said:


> Goign to try and grab this tonight!



I am not sure if it hit stands yet --- the current issue (oct) has Dorian on the cover.

-Matt


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 23, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> I am not sure if it hit stands yet --- the current issue (oct) has Dorian on the cover.
> 
> -Matt




I went to Dominick's (Safeway brand) and they didn't have either of them. Will keep an eye out. Nice to see your articles hitting a wider audience.


----------

